# maribou hair jigs?



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

does anyone here tie or know of a good place to buy "hair" jigs, preferably 1/32 of an ounce head, with an assortment of different hair combo's, if you tie these as a hobby or business, please get in touch with me at [email protected], or pm me on here, i need some for crappies custom made, the guy that tied them for me in the past has since passed away and im left with about jigs----not good.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I have been tying some micro jigs for the last year. Pretty simple to do with a little practice and minimal initial expense. My jigs are all 1/100oz,1/80oz,and 1/64oz. If you are interested in tying your own let me know,I can give you some tips.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

sure, let me know what i would need to get started, and where to purchase the supplies, and also if you would be interested in some tying business of 100 1/32 oz jigs,lol


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

how much u willing to pay and what color's. I also use deer hair and works just as good. Let me know what u want and i can see if I can do it for ya. As of what colors what colors to paint the heads.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

best place is bass pro shop I have found. If you go into their fly shop they have tons of items.


----------

